# Tarantula Shipping to Philippines



## renz824 (Dec 19, 2017)

Good day gents and ladies, I am having problem getting some tarantulas here in the Philippines. Does anyone here know any sites or persons who ship tarantulas here in the Philippines. Thank you for your time and sorry for the bad english.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JohnR (Dec 19, 2017)

Here you go Sir, https://www.olx.ph/all-results?q=tarantula... Few sellers there offer shipping nationwide

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## thegreatinvertabrate (Dec 19, 2017)

I can not vouch for these vendors, however, it is was the best I could find. You might need to take a road trip and buy T’s at a local exotic pet store such as these. Or attempt to order over the phone and arrange shipping.
Here you are: 
http://www.fullscalereptilesandexotics.ph/

Java Pet Shop Cebu
1070 Kalubihan St., Talamban, Cebu City, 6000 Cebu, Philippines
Phone #: 63 32 239 5627


----------



## renz824 (Dec 20, 2017)

JohnR said:


> Here you go Sir, https://www.olx.ph/all-results?q=tarantula... Few sellers there offer shipping nationwide


thank you


----------



## renz824 (Dec 20, 2017)

thank 


thegreatinvertabrate said:


> I can not vouch for these vendors, however, it is was the best I could find. You might need to take a road trip and buy T’s at a local exotic pet store such as these. Or attempt to order over the phone and arrange shipping.
> Here you are:
> http://www.fullscalereptilesandexotics.ph/
> 
> ...


you


----------



## JohnR (Dec 20, 2017)

renz824 said:


> thank you


Walang anuman


----------

